# Building Signs and the like?



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys can somebody point me in the right direction for a program that will allow me to make my own signs etc. I'm thinking of Fonts, shapes and colours. (colors)
I have PSP and of course Paint installed.
Any help really appreciated.
Rod


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Rod - Best sign program I have used is Flexi Sign. Of course this is a professional program that costs around $900 us for just the design version without output to control printers and routers. there is a software called smart draw that lets you download then try it for free ( http://www.smartdraw.com/specials/s...ftware.htm) also there is a website called 1001 free fonts if you're just looking to download fonts ( http://www.1001freefonts.com/) If you just have a couple of signs you need I'd be happy to help out an old friend.

Scott 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod

What word-processing program do you have installed? If it is MS/Word you can do quite a bit with it, using its native functions e.g. Auto-Shapes, Word-Art, Clip-Art, Text-box, and the rest of the tools on the "Draw" tool-bar, and there are a lot of free fonts available on the Internet.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Rod, 

You can use Word, with Word art to make signs, and if you also have Powerpoint that can also help with shading and colours. Word Art sometimes has daft ideas (on curved lettering the end ones are a different radii to the rest!) 

Another site for free fonts is at http://www.webpagepublicity.com/free-fonts.html

Expect to spend some time going through the large numbers shown! 

Finally check your mail for a message from me for info.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

An easy way to make signs is just to make them in Photoshop or something similar, and print the out on on a dot matrix printer vinyl sticker paper, which I've sometimes found at Staples but usually have to order online. I usually spray them with a UV resistant clear coat


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Google has a free art program. I have a Mac and use Color It. Then print them off on Papilio in jet vinyl(ebay) and shoot them with UV spray. Put them on plastic and glue to the building. Some of these on my mill I took pix of the Kent signs on the mill here and printed them off.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a reminder.... Injet ink isn't water/weather proof.... neither is Sharpie ink, come to think of it. - even when sealed and UV protected, they'll fade. 

I've been having Kimmee hand paint my signs. Those aren't as 'perfect', but they last 3-4 times longer


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod.... I find that MS Power Point is a good, simple program to use. 

It makes good use of Word Art which will size to any custom measurements desired... 

That is vast number of signs on the intenest that can be used as well...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The signs have been outside for two summers now and have not faded. I have some of the ink jet vinyls on my Texaco station and they've been out longer. Most of those I did as Stan said and found images on the internet that I used.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your various inputs Guys.
Scott I very much appreciate your offer my friend. But, learning how to do this , is another string to my bow. You will remember when I first started, I didn't even know how to open the "Attachments" that you sent me. Lol. 
I like the idea of printing on to vinyl and spraying it with UV .
I'll look on E-Bay for the paper/vinyl.

Peter no mail, I'll send you my new e-mail address.

Thanks again all.

Rod


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod - you could make some great long lasting signs with a printer like this

54" Vinyl Printer


Just need to justify the expense of the $32,000.
(or get a government grant)

Scott


----------

